# GT: Dallas Mavericks vs LA Lakers 1/18/07



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*vs







*
*Dallas Mavericks [32-8] vs LA Lakers [26-13]
*| Thursday, January 18th, 2007 | Dallas Texas | American Airllines Center | 8:30pm |
| *TV*: TNT / TXA21 | *Radio*: 103.3 ESPN Radio |
*NOTE*: Later start time as we are the 2nd game of the TNT double header.

*Game Notes*
The Dallas Mavericks own the NBA's best record after losing just once one in their last 19 games -- to the Los Angeles Lakers.Dallas (32-8) will try to reverse the result of that setback and win a sixth straight game when the two teams meet Thursday night in Texas.Since opening the season with four straight losses, Dallas is 32-4. The 101-98 defeat in Los Angeles on Jan. 7 snapped a season-best 13-game winning streak. The Mavericks do also have a win over the Lakers this season -- 110-101 at home on Dec. 13.Earlier this month, the Mavericks allowed the Lakers to shoot 54.9 percent from the field, the best mark by any Dallas opponent this season. Kobe Bryant had 26 points and Sasha Vujacic scored a career-high 16 for the Lakers, who outscored the Mavericks 33-21 in the fourth quarter to secure the victory.Despite Dallas' impressive first half of the season, the team knows there is room to improve."We may get away with stuff now, but we know we're going to have to step it up a level in the playoffs," guard Devin Harris said. "Nothing is won in the regular season. It's about getting better."Dirk Nowitzki scored 29 points and grabbed 13 rebounds in the loss at Los Angeles. 

The Lakers have lost their last two games at American Airlines Center. 

*Keys to the Game*

*Contain Kobe: *
Throw multiple looks at Kobe and don't let him get too comfortable playing against any one defender. Howard, George and Buckner should spend equal time riding his jock and keeping him out of rythm. Kobe is coming off a big game in SA where he made Bowen look old and slow, so expect him to attempt to do the same tonight. 

 *Own The Paint: *
Our play from the C position has dramatically dropped off throughout the last few weeks. We have been handing out free hall passes to the paint to whoever would like one. You know Kobe will be attacking all night long, so step up and let him know that there will be a price to pay if you want to drive to the hole. 

*Bench Production: *
High energy is needed off the bench. Devean George single handedly sparked Tuesday nights turn around vs the Rockets. Stack, George and Buckner need to continue to be that spark that keeps the energy level up on the court. Becoming complacent kills up. 

*What to Expect
*Similar to the Rockets game on Tuesday, there will be a revenge factor worked into this game. After suffering a streak-ending loss to LA less than 2 weeks ago, you better bet that we will be going for the jugular early on in this one. Expect typical 30/10 game from Dirk and 25/8 game from Howard, but like the Houston game, I think it will come down to our role players. Devean George missed a potential game winning 3-pointer in the loss to LA, so expect him to come out with a little extra fire tonight. Look for Stack to provide some grat scoring off the bench as well. 










*Season Notes*
*Why JHo Should Go:* Despite winning 58 games in 2004-05 and a franchise-high tying 60 in 2005-06, the Mavericks have had just one player selected to the All-Star game in each of the past two seasons (_Dirk Nowitzki_). Since the lockout shortened season in 1998-99, a total of nine teams have won 60+ games and Dallas was only the second to have fewer than two players selected for the All-Star game. In 2002-03, San Antonio won 60 games but Tim Duncan was the Spurs only representative in the All-Star game and he was named MVP that season. This season, fourth-year player Josh Howard is playing at an All-Star level. Here are some recent All-Star selections whose numbers are very comparable to what Howard has done so far this season (_statistics for each player are from *BEFORE *the All-Star game the season they were selected_):










*Dirkalicious*: On Tuesday, the NBA named Dirk Nowitzki Western Conference Player of the Week for games played from 1/8-1/14. It was the third time over the past four weeks that a Maverick received the honor as Josh Howard won back-to-back Player of the Weeks to close out December. For Nowitzki, it is his second Player of the Week this season (11/13-11/19) and the seventh of his career. No other Maverick in team history has more than three. Nowitzki helped Dallas to a 4-0 week while averaging 32.5 points on 54.5% shooting from the floor. He scored 38 points in a comeback win at Utah on 1/9, 43 points in an overtime win at Indy on 1/12 and 38 in a come from behind win at Toronto on 1/14.

*Old Ball, New Tricks:* Nine games into the new “old” ball era, we examine any changes in statistical performances. Dirk Nowitzki is averaging 30.7 points on 52.0% shooting with the leather ball after averaging 23.2 points on 49.2% shooting with the old “new” ball. Josh Howard is shooting 40.9% with the leather ball after shooting 48.5% with the synthetic model and his 3-point percentage is 28.1% after he shot 43.3% before. As a team, the Mavericks are committing 12.3 turnovers per game with the leather ball after averaging 14.7 with the synthetic model. Dallas is also shooting 39.9% from 3-point range with the leather ball up slightly from 37.4% with the synthetic version.






​


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

As always, I'd look for a concerted effort defending Kobe - which leaves you open for a supporting cast member to have a big game. So it's a team concept; with home court, I'll say:

Mavs by 7. (respect me, I nailed the Rockets game :dpepper: )


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Last part of the revenge this season and I expect the Mavs to win a hard-fought battle.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Best GT yet from NT! :clap2: :clap2:

Better GT will hopefully translate into bigger wins. :biggrin:

On a serious note, Lakers are on top of the world after beating the Spurs at home. In fact, their fans feel they are the best team in NBA. 

Honestly, the Lakers ARE playing great ball even without Odom and Kwame, and that's pretty impressive. Kobe has turned into a pretty good passer as well, which makes him a bigger threat churning out assists.

I'd look for Buckner/George to stay busy again tonight and defend Kobe like they did against T-Mac in the 2nd half on Tuesday. Disrupt the superstar's rhythm and force the ball out of their hands.

Let's go Mavericks... :clap2:.... :clap2:.... :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Jerry Stackhouse sang the National Anthem. I really love his singing voice. Anyways, Ive been excited for this all week, I cant wait for the game to start!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow... what a win!

JHo and Dirk were the beasts in the game. Terry, Devean and Stack all filled in nicely.

Did you guys see that monster put-back by Diop? LOL... I couldn't believe my eyes!

Man... when Odom and Kwame get back, the 4th game will be crazy.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great job tonight...that was an ***-whooping you guys handed us. We'll get you again next time in LA.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I'm thinking of a 4 letter word thats most likely not appropriate for this site.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I'm thinking of a 4 letter word thats most likely not appropriate for this site.


Dirk?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Dirk?


Josh !


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Terry had 13 assists but also 6 turn-overs.... now he's getting closer to Nash numbers. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> *Old Ball, New Tricks:* Nine games into the new “old” ball era, we examine any changes in statistical performances. *Dirk Nowitzki is averaging 30.7 points on 52.0% shooting with the leather ball after averaging 23.2 points on 49.2% shooting with the old “new” ball. Josh Howard is shooting 40.9% with the leather ball after shooting 48.5% with the synthetic model and his 3-point percentage is 28.1% after he shot 43.3% before.* As a team, the Mavericks are committing 12.3 turnovers per game with the leather ball after averaging 14.7 with the synthetic model. Dallas is also shooting 39.9% from 3-point range with the leather ball up slightly from 37.4% with the synthetic version.


Josh is definitely not as accurate with the new ball, but Dirk's shooting seems to be better than ever.

FYI, Josh had 5 more FG attempts than Dirk (JHo had 23 FGA; Dirk had 18), but the two had very similar point production. I know this number is a little misleading since so many of the FGA came on offensive boards and tips....


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Does anyone have a statistic how many fastbreak points we get per game ?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Does anyone have a statistic how many fastbreak points we get per game ?


:whoknows: but I do know Dallas has won 33 games!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> :whoknows: but I do know Dallas has won 33 games!


That's still 10 less than Phoenix :thinking:


----------

